# Hi from The War shop!



## TheWarshop (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Daniel and I just started a new online resource for WWII enthusiasts called The War shop. We are trying to do our part to keep WWII history alive through model building and sharing information. We are just getting started and have a modest selection of model kits and books. Some of the things on the site include a Modelers Blog where topics are discussed from current builds to techniques to reference. There is also a Travelers Blog, links to museums all around the world, model photo gallery and YouTube Channel. We will have the capability for Netflix users to browse and watch WWII movies on our site as well. If you get a chance, pay us a visit at 

Thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2009)

While your site looks really cool, it seems that your site is mostly set up to sell items. We do not allow links to such sites without prior approval from the admin/moderating team. We do this for several reasons:

1. We are a non profit site. We will not make any money from your site, so why should you make money from our site?

2. It is to protect the members of our site.

If you wish to advertise your site, then please contact one our moderators or administrators for permission.

Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Agree with everything Alder has stated. Hope you stick around despite this.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2009)

Doubt it, that was the sole purpose of the thread. To place one post with a link to their site.

The site was a store where you could buy models and military books. While it is cool and does go along with our site, he still should have asked for permission from the site admin or moderators before posting the link. It is not like we are picking on him either, that is the rules we use with everyone.


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear members,

I must apologize for the message regarding the introduction to The War shop. It was not my intent to intrude with marketing spam. While The War shop IS an online store for modelers, it is also a community like this one to help keep WWII history alive and educate younger generations. Please accept our apology. We would very much like to be part of your community.

Daniel


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard Daniel, looking forward to your posts.


----------



## v2 (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland...


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome, Daniel, look forward to seeing ya round.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome, we will further review your site and get back with you about posting it.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Glad to have ya with us.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Daniel. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 29, 2009)

welcome greetings from Norway


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dont think ur gonna get many replies from this guy fellas....


----------



## Maglar (Jul 30, 2009)

A 2 post wonder, yayyy! 

Gettin tired of these slacks.....


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks everyone for the kind welcome! Sorry, I was away at the Planes of Fame Air Museum in California (planesoffame.org). They are restoring a B-17 there and I drop in from time to time to see the progress. I am currently working on the 1/72 Italeri C-47 Skytrain. I was in Normandy last year and saw the C-47 that that model was based on at the Airborne Museum in Sainte-Mère-Eglise. I decided to do the British version instead with the D-Day invasion stripes. I am working on a diorama that depicts the plane emergency landed in the Normandy countryside. I also work on a lot of armor builds. I belong to AMPS in Southern California. A lot of aircraft guys attend as well from IMPS. They are both great clubs! I have a Flickr Group online that people can post photos to. If you would like to visit or even post some of your work there- Flickr: The War shop Photo Gallery Hope that is ok. Thanks guys. Cheers!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

I wen't to Sainte-Mère-Eglise back in 1994 for the anniversary of D-Day. Very good time to be there and the museum was great.


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

I see that Maglar has a photo of the B-17 "Fuddy Duddy". That plane used to fly over my house when I lived in Redondo Beach, CA. I could always tell it was the B-17 by the distinct sound of those engines. Still don't know why it was in my area at the time. The Wings of Freedom tour passed through this year and I was able to hitch a ride on the "Nine O Nine" thanks to Hunter Chaney at The Collings Foundation (The Collings Foundation - Preserving Living Aviation History for Future Generations). I was able to take some pretty great video if you would like to see it. It's on my YouTube Channel along with a bunch of video shot at Air Shows and Air Museums.

I will start posting more often. I'll try not to be a slacker. I have a lot to share with everyone.

I will start posting in the discussion topics areas.


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

I wanted to go back this year for the 65th Anniversary, but was already in France/Begium in March, so had to miss it. I took a Battle of the Bulge Tour while there. It was amaaaaaazing! Toured with Henri Mignon, a survivor of the German occupation of his hometown of Houffalize in the 40s. He was a wealth of knowledge. Went to The French Resistance Museum near Thones in the French Alps too. Great stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2009)

That is a very good tour in Bastogne. I took it back in the mid 90s one time and then I took it again as part of an NCO course I was taking.


----------



## Maglar (Jul 30, 2009)

Good eyes Warshop! I love the B17 rescue planes, want to build me one soon. Nice gallery


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Maglar! I'm pretty sure that B-25 was at the Chino Airshow this year as well. I have video of it taxiing and doing a flyby on my YouTube Channel.

Are you a gamer? Did you ever play MOH Airborne? My wife won't let me get a console. I am sad.


----------



## DBII (Jul 30, 2009)

I went also in the mid 80's with the then Ltc John Abrams. He flew over the tank platoon Ldr that was on point for his father's tank Bn that broke through to the 101st. I wish I could remember his name. We also talked with German soldiers from the battle and along local civilians.

DBII


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 30, 2009)

Planes of Fame is in my neck of the woods.
Have you been to the March Museum yet ?

March Field Museum, March Field Air Museum

Wheels


----------



## Maglar (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup, huge gamer. Played all the MOH's and COD's. Your wife should let you get a console! Ain't nothing wrong with it..


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu,

I've driven by the March Museum, but never got to stop in. : ( They have two B-29's I think, that I saw from the highway. Have you been? Is it worth the trip from Santa Monica? I wish I was closer to Chino. I would go there every day.


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

Maglar, 

I played all the COD and a couple of the MOH for the Mac from years ago before the graphics got REALLY good. But they don't release games for Mac that often : ( 
Is MOH Airborne as good as it looks? Please tell me it's terrible and that I shouldn't get a PS3 because I would never leave my living room, except to go to Chino every now and then (wink).


----------



## TheWarshop (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't know that March had a B-17 too. With some history no less. So, yep, worth the trip. Next time heading to Chino I will drop by. Maybe we car pool? Thanks for the link! I actually have that link to that museum in my "Museums" section on The War shop but I think they have updated it since last time I looked.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2009)

March recently changed their link.
Your old one probably doesn't work anymore.
Here is their new one.

```
http://www.marchfield.org/
```

I posted some pictures from my trip to March in this thread.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/march-field-museum-pics-riverside-ca-18479.html

Syscom posted these:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/march-afb-museum-12537.html


Here is the wikipedia page for March.
March Field Air Museum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Use the coordinates and Bing maps birds eye view and you can get a pretty good look at what is there to be seen on the outside.
There are some pretty nice exhibits inside the museum too.


I thought it was worth the trip.


Wheels


----------



## Maglar (Jul 31, 2009)

Well MOH airborne was fun and all, but it's campaign is very short and the online is 6 vs 6, very bad. But call of duty world at war is worth it and many other games. It's a great investment... 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2009)

TheWarshop said:


> Are you a gamer? Did you ever play MOH Airborne? My wife won't let me get a console. I am sad.



Consoles are waaaaaaaaay overrated. PC gaming is where the fun's at! MOH:A isn't bad. Its worth playing, but I wouldn't break the bank trying to get it. The COD series, IMHAOIO, is much better.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

great models there  and the bastoigne and bulge area arew ell worth a visit ! and also one of the best museums in the area ( its in luxumburg ) i have been there 4 times 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL7pY0NTcCk_


----------



## TheWarshop (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the links Wheels! I'll check it out the next time I go to Planes Of Fame.


----------



## TheWarshop (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the gaming advice!


----------



## TheWarshop (Aug 3, 2009)

I was so disappointed I couldn't make it to the Museum in Luxembourg on my Battle of the Bulge Tour. It's all so close, just ran out of time. Gives me a good reason to go back to Europe. Great video! Makes me feel like I was sorta there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 3, 2009)

TheWarshop said:


> Thanks for the links Wheels! I'll check it out the next time I go to Planes Of Fame.


After you get there you might wish you hadn't made it a side trip.
I spent over 4 hours there the last time I went.
If you go there first and don't like it for some reason PoF is not too far out of the way to catch on your way home.
When I was there they had a outdoor tram tour, I think they only do them on Sat and Sun.
It cost $3.00 dollars but it was given by a WW II B-29 Pilot. I think he flew bombers in Korea too.
It was worth it to me because of the stories he was telling not the tram tour itself.
Most of that information you could get off of the placards in front of the planes. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Consoles are waaaaaaaaay overrated. PC gaming is where the fun's at! MOH:A isn't bad. Its worth playing, but I wouldn't break the bank trying to get it. The COD series, IMHAOIO, is much better.


I'm with RA here...consoles get way too much hype. Plus with a console, you're stuck with what they give you. With many PC games, you have options for expansion, mods and so on...


----------



## Maglar (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, but when you're stuck with a console game devs use its engine and build it off of that. PC games make their own engines and constantly have consumers paying $$ out the wazeebo to keep up with their never ending boundaries. Atleast on my PS3 I know I will be able to run every game I purchase smooth and efficiently and not having to change my settings based on my graphics card and RAM. But some console devs blow, but its on the consumer to know what they're buying outside of hype.


----------



## TheWarshop (Aug 6, 2009)

Wheels,

Good point about visiting March. I will make it a priority to give it the time it deserves. I could probably stay there all day with no problem at all.


----------

